# whats the best metal polish.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Some people here may know my thing about polishing exhausts especially stand ones. Normally I use Autosol and megs metal polish with wire wool. but I want to get better finishes so want to try new polish to get even better results. any help as regards to products and techniques be great....:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Autosol is good. You could always search for Dremel on here :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have one but Im looking to try and mirror finish boxes so need more cut.


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ive used the Autoglym metal polish a few times thats quite good. (silver tube)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I picked the autoglym one up once by mistake (wasn't looking and thought it was autosol when in halfrauds) and I can confirm it is very good. I got a nice finish on my box with minimal work, although it was a brand new car and I keep on top of it.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

me too want to know. anyone used the new dodo stuff?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

You may be interested that to know that (IIRC soon to be released) Planet Polish are planning on creating a dedicated 'exhausting polishing kit' that will comprise of metal polishes and also include appropriate drill / dremmel type attachments.

All that will be needed to polish the outside and inside lips of ones zorst :thumb:

I've been holding out for one of these and just 'making do' with Megs NXT (very good!) and wire wool


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

yetizone said:


> You may be interested that to know that (IIRC soon to be released) Planet Polish are planning on creating a dedicated 'exhausting polishing kit' that will comprise of metal polishes and also include appropriate drill / dremmel type attachments.
> 
> All that will be needed to polish the outside and inside lips of ones zorst :thumb:
> 
> I've been holding out for one of these and just 'making do' with Megs NXT (very good!) and wire wool


thats interesting. nice tip mate:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

OHHHH my fettish is getting stronger now I hear this!!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I have heard a lot of good things about the briliant polishes, have yet to try them though.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

If you require more cut, then how about Blackfire Heavy Cut Metal Compound?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

We swear by the BRILiANT polishes. Great results for comparaitvely little effort. Having used Megs, AG and others in the past, these are by far better IMO.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Last time I spoke with Mike at The Polishing Company, he was in full "songs of praise" mode about the Brilliant range - so Rollo, get on the blower, have a chat with him, and let me know when you get them......I'll pop up and have a play with them too.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Without doubt the best metal polishes IMHO (& I've tried most of them) are from Britemax, also know on this forum as the Britemax twins;

Britemax Easy Cut - metal cleaner & polish
Britemax Final Shine - metal polish & sealant


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Briliant polish is amazing. My mate bought some from polished bliss and i will be buying some along with some other goodies when i get home

Have a look at the thread that dave kg done on the old rolls royce, outstanding to say the least.


----------

